# Shoutcast 2 for the console?



## Spartrekus (Nov 4, 2018)

Hello,

Shoutcast 2 is in general a great database for radio/music/... streams.

What about porting existing applications for shoutcast 2 for the wonderful console world?

Have a nice day

--
Idea... cliradio


----------

